#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Quantitatively risk assessment, qualitative risk assessment

## ali

* What is  the different between quantitatively risk assessment  and qualitative risk assessment?* 

See More: Quantitatively risk assessment, qualitative risk assessment

----------


## sumit.alok

> * What is  the different between quantitatively risk assessment  and qualitative risk assessment?*



dear ALI,
Qualitative RA is a method to recognize risk quantitatively. The techniques used for this are HAZOP, PHA WAHT-if.etc. in all these u can recognizes what will be effect of any unsafe condition quantitatively. For example consider a hydrocarbon STORAGE TANK and use guide word MORE then unsafe condition will be MORE filling of Hydrocarbon and consequence will be SPILLAGE, FIRE, TOXIC release etc. Hear you recognize hazard quantitative way.
On the other hand in QUALITATIVE approach u can quantify the hazard in terms of probability , likelihood, severity etc. Again as above example, we can assign severity 4 out of 4 and probability 1 out of 4 So risk will be 4*1=4.technique used for this is like FMEA HIRA etc.

Well sir i am pursuing M-TECH in HSE and did b-tech in SAFETY AND FIRE eng and having a little  experience of 1 year, hopefully i replied your answer as per my present knowledge.

----------


## deepsee

Does anyone has 18002 2008 version?

----------


## aniket00786

Hi sumit.alok
Plz help me to get these.
What is risk?
how to calculate risk?
wat is ISO curves? why reqired?
What is FN curves? Why required? (Significance)
How to decide frequency of failure?

Thanks

----------


## miltonemm

To: aniket00786

Please refer to "Chemical Process Quantitative Risk Analysis" book from CCPS of AIChE, and you wil find all you answers about QRA's

Milton.

----------


## ayman1100

good

----------


## aniket00786

Hi All,
Any one have mond index calculation in Excel
plz help

----------


## hassen40

thank you so much

----------

